
This massive Google Earth display in Paris includes 48 screens - thatdrew
http://thenextweb.com/google/2011/12/12/this-massive-google-earth-display-in-paris-includes-48-screens/?utm_source=HackerNews&utm_medium=share%2Bbutton&utm_content=This%20massive%20Google%20Earth%20display%20in%20Paris%20includes%2048%20screens&utm_campaign=social%2Bmedia
======
bengl3rt
Two thoughts.

1) What is the advantage of 48 small screens over a single, huge, bright
downfiring 4K projector? Probably costs about the same...

2) How do I get into working on things like this? I would love to have a lab
space where there was enough hardware and know-how around to just prototype
and play with this sort of thing.

~~~
Gring
1) Resolution is much higher this way (11520x8640 instead of 4000x2000) 2) Go
for a doctorate in multimedia studies and tell your prof you need 50 screens.
Or - try a company that rents multimedia equipment. If you work there, they've
always got lots of spare equipment laying around and interested in people that
love to find new usages for them. If you're in Switzerland, try
<http://www.habegger.ch/en/>

~~~
jonhendry
They could use 12 4K projectors for 12000x8000.

~~~
cpher
Just speculating, but maybe it's really hard to align projectors at a specific
throw distance to make a visually "seamless" image. Plus, aren't 4k projectors
_really_ expensive?

~~~
Gring
That problem has actually already been solved for at least 5 years. There are
multiple solutions that do all the necessary calculations, among them:

\- PC Solution by Matrox
[http://www.matrox.com/graphics/en/products/graphics_cards/m_...](http://www.matrox.com/graphics/en/products/graphics_cards/m_series/powerdesk/edge_overlap/)

\- Hardware Solution by RGB Spectrum
<http://www.rgb.com/products/EdgeBlendUnit/>

------
zitterbewegung
If you want to setup something like this yourself check this out.
<http://www.sagecommons.org/>

~~~
drewda
Or have a look at this Google project: <http://code.google.com/p/liquid-
galaxy/>

